# Can and Has it been done...?



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

I got the 99 Altima 2.4 and i wanna know if you can stick the 3.5 in there


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

if it will fit in a sentra, it will fit in the second gen altima


----------

